# 1st time at IVF, too difficult/stressful to try abroad?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking ahead (but hope i don't need to) but pretty soon i may have to step up from IUI to IVF, possibly OE for one or two goes and then DE if necessary.

For financial reasons I'm thinking about going abroad but i just wondered whether people thought that for a first go at it, it would be a bit crazy to go abroad  I still haven't got my head round the whole process, i keep reading the rough guide to IVF but it's not becoming clear yet and i thought maybe there's just too much involved/too much stress to be learning about it for the first time and trying to coordinate doing it abroad.  I'd possibly be thinking of Reprofit but i'm not sure yet.

If anyone out there has done it abroad for their first go at IVF i'd be really interested to hear what it was like/how you coped and how you coordinated scans over here etc, how long you stayed... anything you can tell me really to help me decide if i'm   or not...

thanks

GG x


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying IVF for the first time abroad was difficult for me because I was trying to coordinate an IVF cycle between a clinic in the States and one in London. Unfortunately I never made it too London to complete my cycle. But I later regretted completing additional cycles with the doctor I was seeing in the States. For me deciding to go to London for my IVF cycles was not about financial reasons but because I like the idea of HFEA regulating the clinics.

I think it is difficult if you are a planner and like scheduling things ahead of time like I do. But it really depends on how far you are planning to go abroad and how flexible you are.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

GG it's surprisingly easy.  I went to Barcelona for my first and only go at DEIVF, which worked.  i guess it's a lot easier when you are using DE because there is so little you have to do - none of the downregging etc you gals do and no egg retrieval.  Re scans I just booked myself into the assisted pregnancy unit at my, then, local hospital in Roehampton for scans at I think £75 each (took about 15 mins including paying) but I can't recall clearly now.  I had one cancelled cycle (I was bleeding) and luckily hadn't booked any flights and I think I had two lining scans for that one.  Places that offer scans are as flexible as possible as they realise none of this is a precise science.  There have been several listings of scanning clinics - maybe someone should start up a thread with this info on if it doesn't exist?

I had a lining scan, called the clinic to confirm and then booked my flight.  That was one of the reasons I chose Barcelona - the ease of getting last minute flights.  All communication was done via email and phone just as it would be in UK.  I turned up, they popped the embryo in and that was that!  Bought my drugs from a chemist over there and brought them home in my and my friend's luggage.

Really the only difference is the flight and time off work - easy for me as I was working part time and my date for transfer fell on a Friday, which was helpful.  I suppose you just have to have flu if it's hard to be exact in advance about time off.

Hopefully someone will be along to describe how it goes abroad with OE.  

Jill


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

GG - try PM'ing Fraggles as she recently did her first OEIVF go at Reprofit. She can tell you all about the logistics, etc.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Like the other girls have said the clinics are gaered to overseas pts, I have only done DE cycles in Barcelona, they speak English or have a translator with you.  I would take a friend though as I had my donor and/or his partner all the time.

Some places like Barbados have IVF holidays organised and hotels in the packages!

L x


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

My own personal opinion is that I wouldn't really have wanted to have done my first IVF abroad, especially at Reprofit. They are a wonderful clinic and Stepan is just lovely in person, but they are very much used to dealing with patients who have done IVF before/elsewhere and they can be a little bit slow in providing all of the information that you need. 

I have had to tell Stepan a lot of things along the way, about how I want my treatment to go, and had I of not know all of these things through previous IVF's and bucket loads of research I may have come unstuck.

Thats not to say it isn't doable, it completely is, it just means you may need to get as stocked up on all of the in's and out's of it all before you go. Plus I am sure there are plenty of ladies on the Czech threads who went out there for first time IVF so they would be able to give you a better understanding and guidance.

Like I said this is just my opinion based on me being on old veteran of all of this IVF malarkey, and i hope I haven't scared you off, thats not my intention at all   

What ever you decide to do I am sure you will get tonnes of support from all of the ladies here   

Sarah xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

midnight don't worry you haven't scared me off.  i agree that due to the communication issues reprofit wouldn't be easy.  this is the kind of feedback that i want.  All this is stressful enough without the added worry of me doing something even more stressful when i don't know what i'm doing.  Reprofit even made my IUI incredibly stressful which compared to ivf seems like it should be a doddle.  

I really don't want to put myself through the mill if it's something that i would be a bit daft to try first time abroad.  Thanks caramac will PM fraggles.

I'm a worrier and as i'm still relatively new to all this i'm finding the whole lot pretty stressful so i don't want to send myself into a complete tailspin and even bigger panic by trying to run before i can walk as it were....  however money is a factor but perhaps it's worth finding the money for the first go over here so i'm not having a nervous breakdown about the process   

thanks girls

GG x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

GG - just to say that had my last IUI not worked I was planning on moving on to IVF next time and would have done it at Reprofit for cost reasons. Whilst I had concerns about the communication and level of info given by the clinic I knew I'd be able to ask any questions I needed answers to on here (or more likely the main Czech boards) and would get the answers/info I wanted from the ladies on there.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

midnightaction said:


> I have had to tell Stepan a lot of things along the way, about how I want my treatment to go, and had I of not know all of these things through previous IVF's and bucket loads of research I may have come unstuck.
> 
> Sarah xx


Sarah it happens over here too I picked up 4 prescribing mistakes on my first cycle at the Bridge and only because I am a nurse and every cycle there has been something here and in Spain.

Good Luck in whatever you decide to do


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Sarah it happens over here too I picked up 4 prescribing mistakes on my first cycle at the Bridge and only because I am a nurse and every cycle there has been something here and in Spain.
> 
> Good Luck in whatever you decide to do


I have no doubt that it happens in the UK very frequently, another reason why I choose to go abroad because despite the few bumps in the road, the service has been so much better then I would expect from some UK clinic's.

I have nothing but great things to say about Reprofit............I will have even greater things to say if they give me a BFP 

GG- Please don't get stressed, if you really wanna go to Reprofit then with the help and support of the girls on here then it will be totally possible.

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't add too much to what has already been said really

Main thing I think is to plan in advance how you are going to get your medications - ie will you have your overseas clinic send them to you, or will you have them send you a script and you will get them locally? Make sure you know which pharmacies will accept overseas scripts, especially if emailed (Reprofit will not post the original which causes problems at many chemists)
And make sure you do all this far enough in advance that you're not worrying at the last minute

And then be sure where you will have your lining/follicle scan done in the UK before you travel as again you don't want to leave this to the last minute

Once this is in place it's relatively straightforward especially if you head out on day 9 of your cycle, so you are there for day 10 scan and are on site for any alterations to medications etc, and they can also do your trigger shot locally etc 

I think for the cost saving it's well worth it, especially since so many of us here have also been through it and can provide support and guidance when needed

good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks girls

So they would tell me what protocol i would be on and then i would need to get the prescription for that...and i could manage with just one scan over here before i go?  it's just that when i read people's diaries and stuff i read that they are having scans every other day and stuff.

so how long would i need to be out there roughly, as i need to be there for egg collection and egg transfer, i know i have read it's generally considered ok to fly back on day of transfer but can you know what day that is in advance?  does the clinic decide beforehand what day transfer you have or do they wait and see what your egg quality is like and how they behave?  what day is egg collection usually on? the same day it would be for having IUI? so i'd have a trigger shot the same and then EC 24/36 hours after that?

i guess it's just quite a long time to be abroad if you're on your own which doesn't fill me with great joy....

GG x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure having never done IVF but I'm pretty sure that the best time to go out is on day 9, so that you can have a scan at the clinic on day 10. Not sure what day EC is done on, but then ET is usually 3 or 5 days after this depending on the progress of the embryos. So you would be best to aim to fly home on what would be 5 days after EC. I think from memory Fraggles was out there for about 7 or 9 days and yes she was bored stiff! But she was unlucky as there weren't many others out at the same time (apart from me and I was only there a couple of days) but you could be lucky and get lots of others out there willing to meet up with you.

If I'd gone out for IVF I would have probably based myself in Prague or somewhere more interesting than Brno for the duration and then just caught the train to Brno for the days I needed to be at the clinic. Lots more to see and do there to while away the time.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, you should be OK with a scan on day 7, and then fly over day 9 and be scanned again day 10. EC usually around day 12-14 depending on how you respond to the drugs
transfer either 3 or 5 days later depending on how many embies, how well they develop etc
so you are there around 9-10 days depending on whether you have 3 or 5 day transfer and unless you book fully flex (and therefore expensive flights) you either have to book assuming a 5 day transfer and hang around if it's a 3 day, or not book a return, then book it when you know (but risk paying more/not finding availability because you've left it late to book)

when I did it, I stayed in Brno and did day trips (to Prague, Vienna and Bratislava) to keep myself entertained. But you could also stay in Prague or Vienna and travel down by train when needed as more sightseeing options there
you are rarely on your own as usually there are at least one or two other FF'rs there to have dinner with etc

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks girls

just curious suity, why would it be necessary to go over on day 10 if EC isn't until day 12-14?  Could i have scans over here instead or would the clinic want me there to monitor me?  also do you still have a trigger shot like with IUI? and whether it's a 3 or 5 day transfer it costs the same does it? it's when it goes longer than that to the blastocyte stage it gets more pricey?

also, and i don't know if this is pretty leftfield, but does anyone ever do natural ivf? without all the drugs?  and if so, when might one be able to do it? under what circumstances? or is that pretty rare?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, in theory you could have day 10 also in UK, but if you happen to be someone who responds well to the stimms you might need to trigger there and then and have EC the following day...when I say it's usually day 12-14, this can vary
so I think all a bit stressful on your first attempt, better to be there so you are on site to ask questions and agree next steps after day 10 scan
on my 2nd attempt at Reprofit I had day 10 scan in UK, then flew out, but by then that was my 4th or 5th IVF attempt and my response to stimms was pretty predictable (EC always day 12 or 13...)

yes, you still have trigger shot - 24 hrs before EC I seem to recall - it's very precise timing anyway...

not sure whether Reprofit charge extra for blasts - most UK clinics do, so they prob do, but you could check on Reprofit thread..

PM Lulu re natural IVF, she's done that at Create in Wimbledon

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks again suity, you're always so helpful, and so knowledgeable.

So i take it that with the stimming your body is absolutely nothing like you would be in a natural cycle/unmedicated cycle?  So if, like with my last two IUIs, i am producing some follies, and of a reasonable size with a reasonable lining and my usual trigger has been on day 12 and tx on day 14 this will all go out the window once i'm on those drugs?  so that can't/shouldn't be taken into consideration and i shouldn't even think about that with regards to any timing as it's all controlled by the drugs?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, that's right - it all depends on how you respond to the drugs....so your IUIs will unfortunately be no guidance if they've been natural/completely unmedicated....


----------

